# اساليب اعداد الخطة الاستراتيجية, موضوع بالهندسة البيئية:



## AMEER2006 (8 أبريل 2009)

اساليب اعداد الخطة الاستراتيجية

توجد عدة اساليب لبناء واعداد الاستراتيجيات منها:
1- أسلوب تحليل الأسئلة الحرجة ( c.q.m ).
- ما هي أهداف وأغراض الادارة.
- ما هو الموقف الحالي من الادارة.
- ما هي نوعية البيئات التي تتعامل معها الادارة.
- ما الذي يمكن عمله حتى يمكن تحقيق أهداف الادارة بدرجة كبيرة.
2- اسلوب تحليل جوانب القوة والضعف والفرص والمخاطر s.w.o.t )).
يعتبر تحليل عوامل القوة والضعف والفرص والمخاطر اداة تخطيط استراتيجي تحقق الاتساق بين قدرات الادارة الداخلية والمحيط الخارجي (البيئة الخارجية للادارة).
سوف يتم استخدام هذا الاسلوب في التخطيط الاستراتيجي لاحصاءات البيئة.
3- اسلوب تحليل مجالات العمل
4- اسلوب استخدام السيناريوهات
5- اسلوب الطواريء او الموقف

اعتقد انه يجب ان يكون ضمن قسم الهندسة البيئية .


----------



## AMEER2006 (8 أبريل 2009)

*اسلوب تحليل جوانب القوة والضعف والفرص والمخاطر سوت :*

ترمز الحروف الإنجليزية swot للمحاور التى تمثل أركان هذا الأسلوب في تحليل وقراءة البيئة الداخلية والخارجية للمؤسسة وكذلك الفرص والمخاطر:


----------



## AMEER2006 (8 أبريل 2009)

*التقييم الداخلي :*

من المستحسن كخطوة أولى عند تصميم اي استراتيجية، إجراء تقييم معمق للوضع الحالي، بما في ذلك منظور المستخدم والأخذ في الاعتبار برامج التطوير والتحسين القائمة. 
يجب أن يكون التقييم: 
1- واقعياً
2- موضوعياً
3- مستقلاً
4- ناقداً
ويجب أن يستخدم التقييم أفضل الممارسات والمقارنة مع المعايير والأطر الدولية أينما كان ذلك مناسباً


----------



## AMEER2006 (8 أبريل 2009)

*عناصر تقييم الاحصاءات البيئية :*

- الوضع المؤسسي والقانوني
تعتبر الإحصاءات البيئية من الناحية القانونية ضمن الإحصاءات الرسمية من الضروري وجود نص قانوني يحدد الجهة التي تقوم بالاحصاءات البيئية.
2- مصادر البيانات والإحصاءات البيئية	
يعتمد مصدر البيانات الإحصائية على مدى توفر البيانات من مصادر جمعها الأولية على الأغلب أن مصدر بيانات البيئة هو المؤسسات الحكومية، كما يوجد بعض المسوح المتخصصة، هذا بالإضافة إلى البيانات المتوفرة من خلال المسوح الإحصائية.


----------



## AMEER2006 (8 أبريل 2009)

تكملة 

3- المؤسسات التي تتعامل مع المعلومات البيئية
من الضروري إنشاء جهة متخصصة أو لجنة توجيهية تقود جميع المؤسسات البيئية في مجال التوثيق وجمع المعلومات للأنشطة البيئية.
4 - الموارد البشرية
نظرا لطبيعة الإحصاءات البيئية فإنها تتطلب تعاون على مستوى جيد بين فنيي البيئة والإحصائيين.
5- الموارد المالية
هناك حاجة إلى تخصيص موازنة خاصة بالإحصاءات البيئية على الأقل في مرحلة التأسيس.
6- المجالات التي تغطيها البيانات
ينبغي تحديد الأولوية في مجال الإحصاءات البيئية وبناء على تلك الاولويات يجري تحديد مجالات عمل الاحصاءات البيئية.


----------



## AMEER2006 (8 أبريل 2009)

*مصادر البيانات :*

1-نشر البيانات
تغطية البيانات: الدورية والمواعيد
نوعية البيانات: شفافية المنهجيات، المصادر والتدقيق
سلامة البيانات: الشفافية، والموضوعية، والمهنية
الإتاحة للجمهور: جدول زمني بالنشر والنشر للجميع في نفس الوقت
2-تقييم نوعية البيانات المتوفرة 
يحدد إطار عمل تقييم نوعية البيانات ستة أبعاد للنوعية:
متطلبات النوعية الأساسية 
تأكيد سلامة البيانات 
صحة المنهجيات 
الدقة والموثوقية 
المنفعة والاقتدار 
الوصول والإتاحة.


----------



## AMEER2006 (8 أبريل 2009)

*3-المنهجيات*
ان توفر معلومات عن المنهجيات الإحصائية الهامة في جمع البيانات مثل تصميم العينات ومجتمع الدراسة وأسلوب جمع البيانات وكيفية تجهيزها وتحليلها وأرشفتها وأسلوب إجراء الحسابات والنماذج للوصول الى المؤشرات تعتبر من الأمور الهامة، كما ينبغي التأكيد على استخدام المعايير الدولية.
4- المطبوعات وقواعد البيانات
ضرورة تصميم نشرة احصائية سنوية خاصة بالاحصاءات البيئية وانشاء قاعدة بيانات خاصة بالاحصاءات البيئية
5- تحديد النقص في البيانات ( الفجوات في البيانات)
ضرورة تحديد الفجوات في البيانات ومدى اهمية تلك البيانات التي يوجد فيها فجوات هل هي بيانات اساسية ام ثانوية.
6- الأولويات 
ينبغي تحديد الأولويات بالتعاون بين منتجي البيانات ومستخدميها بما ينسجم مع الخطط التنموية للدولة



بانتظار ردودكم الطيبة.


----------



## sayed00 (8 أبريل 2009)

موضوع مميز اخى امير

استمر نحن مستمعون لك


----------



## مروان البرنس (9 أبريل 2009)

استمر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (9 أبريل 2009)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnks friend


----------



## AMEER2006 (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لمروركم جميعا اخواني ....سنكمل ان شاء الله.


----------

